# Around £30k to spend....what would you buy??



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

If you had anything up to and around £30k to spend on a motor what would you have a serious look at???
I am trying to decide what i would rather do, keep the TT and spend around £10k on it as its standard atm and i would like to have it running some nice figures and make it look posh and i think £10k would get me quite far, but on the other hand its a 9 year old car and its not gonna be worth £17k when its finished.
Or
Do i sell the TT and buy something else, personally i like audi s5's, rs4's, new TT's, M3's, porsche cayman 3.4s'. I would prefer to stay coupe size as i prefer the look of a coupe but for something like an rs4, i could stretch to a few more doors. Also like evo's (8's and 9's). Basically if im gonna spend good money i want something within about 5 years old and 300bhp plus.

If you think i am overlooking anything please add what you think.


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

The only thing I will replace my TT with is a Range Rover or a RAM SRT-10 (don't think you can get those over their). I can't help but think that if I buy something else small and sporty like a TT I will keep comparing it to the TT and not like the replacement. However I do fancy the Z4.


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

save your money you will not know what is going to happen next........


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Don't go spending £10k on mods. That's just daft.

Get a decent Cayman S for £30k. If that's the size of car you want, then you'll struggle to find better for the money.


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

think i,d spend a few grand on the tt and bank the money,altho you can get a 2006 plate rs4 for around 28k   ....i mean who needs all that money in the bank anyway :roll:


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

I'd second the rs4 option. Personal preference of course but I wouldn't spend any money on the old TT.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

beeyondGTR said:


> save your money you will not know what is going to happen next........


Seconded. If you consider your current car to be ok, then keep it.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

911


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

A TVR Tuscan *and* a little hatchback to drive while it's being fixed?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Bikerz said:


> 911


Undoubtedly 

Charlie


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

911 --- you only come this way once.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Take a lump of your mortgage.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Dash said:


> Take a lump of your mortgage.


Definitely the best suggestion yet!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Sell the current TT, add the cash from that to the 30k and get a caymen S or a TTS maybe.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A street in Hartlepool :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

well the mortgage will be completely paid off out of the compensation and then i will have whatever is left over to blow on what ever i want  To be honest the RS4 is a big time want, but do i want to sacrafice having a coupe, i think i will sell the TT because its probably not worth blowing a lot on it, although it would be fun to have a monster!!! :twisted:


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Think I'd be looking at an SL55 with that sort of money.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ecko2702 said:


> The only thing I will replace my TT with is a Range Rover or a RAM SRT-10 (don't think you can get those over their).


Yeah you can. A property developer near where I live has a red one (LHD). Lovely noise too... 

Cheers

rich 

In answer to the question, I'd keep the TT and get an RS4 as well... :wink:


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

I've seen used M3s (current shape) on the BMW used web site for not much more than £30k, how about one of them?

Or a 135i then have it mapped!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

MP said:


> I've seen used M3s (current shape) on the BMW used web site for not much more than £30k, how about one of them?
> 
> Or a 135i then have it mapped!


Why anyone would want to buy a BMW from the current range is beyond me... Can someone explain? :roll:

They've become like the McDonalds of cars. :-|

Sorry,

Rich


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> MP said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen used M3s (current shape) on the BMW used web site for not much more than £30k, how about one of them?
> ...


LOL. [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Leg said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > MP said:
> ...


Shall we start a club? You're member number 1. :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> A street in Hartlepool :lol: :lol: :lol:


  Or the whole of Wallsend


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

I think the only M3 i would ever buy is probably an E46, only shape i like but i dont realy like the 'raspiness' of the 3.2 straight six, i would prefer the 4.0 V8 but i dont like the shape!!

Does anyone else on like jap stuff because i like jap as much as i do german, just more difficult to get parts for but less in general goes wrong with them


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> MP said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen used M3s (current shape) on the BMW used web site for not much more than £30k, how about one of them?
> ...


BMWs may be a little bland, but Audi have gone too far the other way: they've become brash and showy, appealing to Nuts and Zoo readers. Most of BMWs range may look boring next to Audi, but that's just because they're fairly understated by comparison (with a few unfortunate exceptions, such as the X6). To me, an RS4 used to be what you'd buy if you wanted M3 performance without the twatty image. Now it just says "I'm an IT professional who reads lads mags and has no imagination".


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

Spandex said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > MP said:
> ...


Its gotta be true, as jeremy clarkson said the new M3 wankers are Audi owners!! :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> Shall we start a club? You're member number 1. :wink:


LOL. I'm in a club already and it has 1 member, me. There are no more places I'm afraid. No one else is a big enough tosser. :lol:

BMW, awful arent they. :wink:



















One of my favourite M3 pics (not mine)










And what I would buy with £30K if 2 seats was enough. Cheapest E92 on the BMW used site is £35K for a 2007.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Leg said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Shall we start a club? You're member number 1. :wink:
> ...


Yes.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Could get one of these I guess, just dont look back when you walk away or look at the dash and you will be fine.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Spandex said:


> Now it just says "I'm an IT professional who reads lads mags and has no imagination".


And a BMW just says I have debt up to my eyeballs and I don't read car reviews. Plus I have a white stick. 

Cheers

rich


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

Leg said:


> Could get one of these I guess, just dont look back when you walk away or look at the dash and you will be fine.


I agree, ugly as hell, but you have got to rate the performance of a wrx sti, evo's interior is as bad aswell on the 8's and 9's anyway but they look mean :twisted:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

denimblue225turbo said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Could get one of these I guess, just dont look back when you walk away or look at the dash and you will be fine.
> ...


Jumping off a cliff is fast and at 100mph and 2 feet to go the ground looks pretty mean. I still wouldnt do it.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

denimblue225turbo said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Could get one of these I guess, just dont look back when you walk away or look at the dash and you will be fine.
> ...


Those Subarus might go but they're tip bound. They have the sex appeal of a bleached blonde with 4 kids.

Apologies if that's what you have.

Cheers

rich


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Actually I lied. If I had £30K and 2 seats was enough and I didnt do too many miles I would get one of these. Fucking spiffing motor.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Leg said:


> Actually I lied. If I had £30K and 2 seats was enough and I didnt do too many miles I would get one of these. Fucking spiffing motor.


You'd be a fool then. And I know you're not.

Where is your head?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Actually I lied. If I had £30K and 2 seats was enough and I didnt do too many miles I would get one of these. Fucking spiffing motor.
> ...


Got power and quality, got quick and nimble, got space and diesel, Leg need exotic and silly. Then, Leggy need bigger garage. Then Leggy need new wife, bugger.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Leg said:


> Got power and quality, got quick and nimble, got space and diesel, Leg need exotic and silly. Then, Leggy need bigger garage. Then Leggy need new wife, bugger.


Correct. But your personal stuff is yours to sort out.

You have what most of us strive for so value what you have. Love is most important apparently...

I prefer a fast car... :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Got power and quality, got quick and nimble, got space and diesel, Leg need exotic and silly. Then, Leggy need bigger garage. Then Leggy need new wife, bugger.
> ...


Love? Nah, she has fantastic tits mate. :lol:


----------



## allthewayfromspain (Sep 17, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > Now it just says "I'm an IT professional who reads lads mags and has no imagination".
> ...


That is a bit of a sweeping generalisation isn't it?

I know many people who both read car reviews AND have no debts at all who drive BMW's. Personally I have no debt, I use charge cards, I have a 335 and a 750 (the latest one that isn't like a deformed whale) and son't have a white stick - although I did have laser eye surgery 2 years ago, so maybe it's not far off!

Oh, and I promise, hand on heart, I'm not a tosser of any sort:

Bloody thoroughly nice chap!
:lol:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > Now it just says "I'm an IT professional who reads lads mags and has no imagination".
> ...


Even if that was remotely accurate, I'd still rather have that image than the Audi one :wink:

I'm just impressed that I managed to use 'IT professional' as an insult without anyone complaining...


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Spandex said:


> I'm just impressed that I managed to use 'IT professional' as an insult without anyone complaining...


We're resined to the fact...


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Leg said:


>


Nice to see your helmet matches the car Rich :lol:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

denimblue225turbo said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Could get one of these I guess, just dont look back when you walk away or look at the dash and you will be fine.


Wouldn't have that one BUT I would have this one


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

jbell said:


> denimblue225turbo said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


yeah that is mint


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Leg said:


> Love? Nah, she has fantastic tits mate. :lol:


This thread needs more photos :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

allthewayfromspain said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Spandex said:
> ...


Lot of a sweeping generalisation as I paid cash for both my M3 and JCW, dont have any loans (ok a mortgage but im allowed that), have a zero balance credit card, read Top Gear, Evo and Car (usually on the bog) and have 20/20 vision (although how with all the masturbating I dont know). I cant claim not to be a tosser in the other sense though, I'll give you that.


----------



## Eiphos_1830 (May 27, 2009)

I want your job (& your cars  )

M3 is a lovely car and so is the RS4 but how can people just stereotype the driver just by the car :?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

ok its a bit of a fantasy for me , not being a rich bastd, but if i had that sort of money to spend on a car it would have to be a Cayman S,, or an SLK 55 ( though dont know if they are fun to drive like a Porsche is !! ) both in black of course....


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

i followed a cayman s up a bypass today, not for long i might add my 225 which is fucking me about and only running 5psi didnt keep up not that i was really trying but the cayman floored it and fuck me did it go well


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

denimblue225turbo said:


> i followed a cayman s up a bypass today, not for long i might add my 225 which is fucking me about and only running 5psi didnt keep up not that i was really trying but the cayman floored it and fuck me did it go well


and looks !!!


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

denimblue225turbo said:


> i followed a cayman s up a bypass today, not for long i might add my 225 which is fucking me about and only running 5psi didnt keep up not that i was really trying but the cayman floored it and fuck me did it go well


Yeah, they go okay :wink:


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

roddy said:


> denimblue225turbo said:
> 
> 
> > i followed a cayman s up a bypass today, not for long i might add my 225 which is fucking me about and only running 5psi didnt keep up not that i was really trying but the cayman floored it and fuck me did it go well
> ...


Not a fan of the look of the Cayman... :?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

SAJ77 said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > denimblue225turbo said:
> ...


yooooo whoooot ???????????


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

roddy said:


> yooooo whoooot ???????????


Sorry fella, never liked it!! Not sure exactly why but the side profile is just not to my liking :?


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

strange thing is i dont normally like any porsche but the cayman took my fancy because of the rear end and of course the 997 and 996 911's a awesome


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > A street in Hartlepool :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


I see that Wallsend had the eighth biggest percentage property
price rise in the UK over the last decade 

Mind you - that is a percentage rise from .......... :roll:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

SAJ77 said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > yooooo whoooot ???????????
> ...


ok it does look a bit like a TT that has been run over with a road roller !!!!


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

If it was to replace the TTS i wouldn't buy any other make, it's Audi or nothing.


----------



## Poverty (Dec 21, 2009)

audimad said:


> If it was to replace the TTS i wouldn't buy any other make, it's Audi or nothing.


your missing out then imo


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Poverty said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > If it was to replace the TTS i wouldn't buy any other make, it's Audi or nothing.
> ...


 Don't care if i'm missing out, i'm Audi all the way. :wink:


----------



## Eiphos_1830 (May 27, 2009)

audimad said:


> Poverty said:
> 
> 
> > audimad said:
> ...


I would have to agree 8) & your car is the dogs bollix so i deffoz have to agree 8)


----------



## Poverty (Dec 21, 2009)

audimad said:


> Poverty said:
> 
> 
> > audimad said:
> ...


Suppose you cant miss what you dont know 8)


----------



## Bladerider (Dec 2, 2009)

I guess if you could get a 911 GT3 for 30k then its just about worth it.

Mine was 50k and certainly wasn't fast enough for me, but it was nicely made and great on track.

My 30k shortlist of toys (and I have already done this several times !! ) would be...

I guess you'd be hard pressed to better an M3CSL and the change can be spent on AP's, KW's and breathing if you like tracks.
If you're not so bothered about build quality and just want to go as fast as possible on the road then an EVO9 with a 2.3litre fully forged Engine and GT35 turbo with 600bhp should be well within your 30k budget - you'd probably have 5k left to go towards the next rebuild.
Evo2 E30 M3 to as much DTM spec as my money could get me, awesome on track and appreciating classic
Or the ford equivalent RS500 with 500bhp+ and watch it go UP in value !!
VXR8, supercharged and a manual gearbox conversion if its to be your daily.
V10 M5 Touring - I already have a 535d Msport Touring and this is simply the only car thats better for the money.
You could just about get yourself into a Fezza 360 for 30k !!
You might also squeeze into an AM Vantage if you find an owner with a few miles thats been bid in the bollox by a stealer !!
Maybe a Sagaris or M400 if you want to smell like a UHU Glue salesman
You could have an extremely nice R34GTR Skyline, which I have had and miss terribly - 600bhp+ I would imagine for that kinda money - 200mph+ easy  

My absolute personal favourite waste of 30k if you didnt need to be sensible....

1969 Camaro from the states with the latest Pro Touring mods, nice billet engine with around 1000bhp, decent brakes, suspension and so on probably just about doable for your budget !!

J.


----------



## Eiphos_1830 (May 27, 2009)

Wot a sweet selection of fast cars - will hopefully own some of them one day

specially the skyline for its speed and the camaro for looks and speed love the american muscle scene 8)

Ive seen a few 360's cummin up at 30 grand like - well worth the money


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Poverty, don't know and don't care. :wink:


----------



## Technophobe (Feb 15, 2010)

I note that the OP (Glen) asked what would you buy for £30,000. Mostly the responses have been cool cars (accepting one person's definition of cool is not necessarily the same as another's) - which is fine, but when I found myself in this situation a year or so ago, this is what I got:

It may not be everyone's cup of tea, but It sure beats having to own a "tank" to tow a caravan and freed me up to get the TTR.

Jon


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Technophobe said:


> I note that the OP (Glen) asked what would you buy for £30,000. Mostly the responses have been cool cars (accepting one person's definition of cool is not necessarily the same as another's) - which is fine, but when I found myself in this situation a year or so ago, this is what I got:
> 
> It may not be everyone's cup of tea, but It sure beats having to own a "tank" to tow a caravan and freed me up to get the TTR.
> 
> Jon


I like your style


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

yes nice caravanette, but i would want something with 4x4, opens up new horizons with better accesability..


----------



## 5UBY (Feb 26, 2009)

Z4 M.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

5UBY said:


> Z4 M.


Looked at these last night. They are really coming down in price. Way below the 20k they were a while back.


----------



## MTW (Sep 16, 2009)

....RS4...every time


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Noble M12? 8)


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

cayman SS :lol: :lol:


----------



## Girl Smiffy (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi - I tried a 911 (997) but it was a 5 yrs old, and didn't have many gizmos. Plus, I found the clutch really heavy, which would have been a pain for my daily commute in traffic. Then I got scared about the running costs on it.

I didn't want a BMW because their interiors aren't as nice as you would expect for a premium brand. And my Dad drives a Merc - didn't want to be seen copying him...

So I then sulked off and got myself a one year old TTS. Loving it. Its amazing.

Hubbie is gutted about not getting the 911 but then he said the TTS was the best car for me...


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Ford focus ST or a Focus RS. That or a Saleen Mustang gotta love American Muscle


----------



## Bladerider (Dec 2, 2009)

Hmmm,

I think I prefer the interior of my 5 series to my Allroad, although my other halfs TT is nicer than her 1 series as far as design goes, although no where near as practical.

My Porsche GT3 was probably the cheapest car I have ever owned as far as running costs are concerned, if you forget about the brakes and tyres due to a trackday. Much cheaper than my Audis have been, or the Beemers for that matter !!


----------

